# Medal  ID & Info



## 06Honda (18 Nov 2008)

A friend of mine sent a pic of a medal her grandfather received during world war 2. Thanks for the info, got what I needed from the posts, links removed appreciated.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Nov 2008)

It's called the Military Medal.

here's the info for your medal  

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group01/mm


----------



## Niteshade (18 Nov 2008)

That letter is a real treat too. Definitely compliments that medal well. Nice keepsake.

Nites


----------



## kincanucks (18 Nov 2008)

Perhaps someone could change the title? I thought you were asking about IMPs.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Nov 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Perhaps someone could change the title? I thought you were asking about IMPs.



LOL!!!  I thought the same thing.


----------



## 06Honda (18 Nov 2008)

Done, must have been lunch time for me when I posted it. Good info from all.


----------

